# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  أمكنة في الجسم لا يصلها الدواء

## الوسادة

*أمكنة في الجسم لا يصلها الدواء 

بعد أن يتناول المريض الدواء،على المادة الكيميائية في الدواء أن تجتاز متاهة حقيقية وعليها أن تبقى حية في رحلتها عبر المعدة وأن تدخل الأمعاء سليمة قبل اختراقها الجدار المعوي وانتقالها خلال الدورة الدموية ، وما أن تصل إلى الدم حتى تتعرض للترشيح في الكبد قبل أن تصل إلى باقي الجسم. أي أن على المركب الدوائي أن يقاوم _ في كل محطة على الطريق_ أحماض العصارات الهضمية ويقفز على الحواجز الغشائية ويتقي الإنزيمات المصممة لتقطيعه إرباً لا فائدة منها.
وقد توصل العاملون في الصناعات الدوائية إلى حلول مختلفة لمساعدة الأدوية على اجتياز تلك العقبات إلّا أن هذه الحلول لا تنجح في كثير من العقاقير الأخرى.
تعتمد إحدى هذه الاستراتيجيات على تغليف حبوب الدواء بقشرة لا تذوب في إفرازات المعدة، بل تذوب مباشرة حين التقائها بالوسط الشديد القلوية للأمعاء الدقيقة.
وإن إيصال العقار عن طريق الحقن يتفادى العقبات التي تفرضها الأمعاء والمعدة ، ولكن المشكلة أن كثيراً من الناس يمتنعون عن حقن أنفسهم ويرفضون زيارة الطبيب يومياً.
نتيجة لذلك شرع العلماءفي البحث عن طرق أفضل ، وفي العقدين الماضيين تم تصحيح العديد من النظم البديلة لإيصال الدواء وأصبحت الأدوية البديلة تعطى على شكل لصقات أو غرسات أو حقنات ذات مفعول طويل المدى أو هلامات موضعية أو رذاذ أنفي أو أذني .وتتوافر حالياً في أوروبة إستنتات - شبكات- مغلفة ببولميرات تستطيع إطلاق الدواء وقد أظهرت حتى الآن نتائج جيدة في الحفاظ على أوعية الدم مفتوحة بعد إزالة الجلطة بإجراء يدعى رأب الوعاء angioplasty.
وقد ابتكر العلماء طرقاً غير باضعة لإعطاء الجزيئات المعقدة مثل استخدام فائق الصوت ultrasound لدفع الأدوية عبر الجلد بدون ألم ، كما جمعوا بين التقدم في التقانة النانوية والتركيب الميكروي لصنع شيبات- رقائق- ميكروية microchips قابلة للغرس تستطيع إيصال الدواء بدقة وحسب جدول مواعيده.



خرق الجدار:

دأبت فرق عديدة من الباحثين على استخدام التقنيات الجديدة لحل مشكلة اختراق الجدار المعوي،فمثلاً طورت ( E- ماثيوفيتس ) وزملاؤها من جامعة براون طريقة لجمع البروتينات في قطرات متناهية الصغر من مادة صمغية سميت لاصقاً حيوياً bioadhesive يمكنها أن تتغلغل داخل الخلايا المعوية وفيما بينها – تسمى الطريقة التي ترمي إلى جعل الأدوية الفموية تلتصق بالاغشية المخاطية بالالتصاق الحيوي - .
في عام 1997 وجدت ماثيوفيتس أنّ البولميرات اللاصقة الحيوية الكارهة للماء المسماة متعددات الأنيدريد ( بلا ماءات ) polyanhydrides التي تعرض زمر الكربوكسيل على سطوحها الخارجية فيما تتآكل هذه السطوح ، يمكنها الارتباط ببطانة الأمعاء كارتباط البولميرات المولعة بالماء ، بيد أنها تستطيع أن تجتاز مخاطية الأمعاء وتدخل مجرى الدم بشكل أسرع.
إنّ أحد متعددات الأنيدريد بصفة خاصة ( متعدد الأنيدريد الفوماري الزهري المختلط) أظهر أنّه ذو قوة لاصقة أشد من أي مادة أخرى خضعت للاختبار.
كما طور بيباس وزملاؤه في العمل بولميرات ليست التصاقية حيوية فحسب، بل تنتفخ استجابة لباهاء الوسط ، وهذه البولميرات قادرة على حماية الدواء البروتيني مثل الأنسولين من باهاء المعدة الحمضية، ومن ثم إطلاقه في وسط الأمعاء الشديد القلوية،وتستطيع البولميرات أيضاً أن تحمي البروتين من البروتيازات – أنزيمات مدمرة للبروتين- في الأمعاء الدقيقة العليا ، وأن تفتح مؤقتاً الوصلات بين الخلايا المعوية ، مما يسمح للبروتين بالمرور عبرها.
وهناك استراتيجية أخرى لإيصال الدواء ذي الأساس البروتيني عبر الفم، وتتمثل بتغليف العقار بجزيئات حاملة يمكنها أن تنقله عبر بطانة الأمعاء ، وقد طورت شركة Emisphere technologies سلسلة من الحاملات الجزيئية التي يبدو أنها تضغط البروتينات وتجعلها أصغر حجماً فتتمكن هذه من عبور الأغشية الخلوية بسرعة أكبر.
وما أن تنجز هذه الحاملات عملها في إيصال الدواء إلى داخل الخلية حتى تتحطم وتسمح للبروتين بالإرتداد إلى شكله الأصلي ، وبالتالي النشط.
كما أنّ هناك علماء آخرين يعملون على المزاوجة بين بروتينات الدواء والجزيئات التي تستهدف مستقبلات نوعية في الجهاز المعدي والمعوي .
ويأمل علماء آخرون أن يسخروا اللكتينات Lectiens – وهي جزيئات دبقة وفيرة تؤلف جزءاً من النسيج الضام بين الخلايا المعوية – أو مواد أخرى لأداء هذه المهمة.



استخدام اللصاقات:

-إن الأمعاء هي إلى حد ما الطريق المباشر إلى مجرى الدم ، بيد أنّ الجلد أسهل منالاً . ومع أن الجلد قد يشكل حاجزاً غير منفذ نسبياً ،فإن هناك عدد قليل من الأدوية تمتلك الصفات الفيزيائية والكيميائية الملائمة لاختراقه بسرعة معقولة . 
وتتوافر الآن في الأسواق اللصاقات الجلدية التي يستمر مفعولها حتى سبعة أيام ، ومنها لصاقات النيكوتين التي تساعد على إيقاف التدخين ، والإستراديول لمقاومة أعراض اليأس عند انقطاع الحمل أو تستخدم كموانع للحمل.
- يمكن لتيار كهربائي مباشر يتم تمريره عبر الجلد أن يجعل البشرة شفافة وتسمح بمرور العقاقير الأخرى بما فيها البروتينات .
- وهناك عدد من العلماء يقومون بتجارب سريرية معتمدين على التقنية المعروفة بالاستشراد (المعالجة بالشوارد ) ويستخدم الاستشراد بصفة عامة لصاقتين ،إحداهما موجبة والأخرى سالبة ، موصولتين بمستودع يحتوي على الدواء المطلوب . إنّ بوسع دفقة كهربائية غير مؤلمة أن تدفع الأدوية التي تميل إلى أن تكون مشحونة ، عبر طبقة البشرة الخارجية غير النفوذة ومنها إلى الأوعية الدموية للأدمة ، وإنّ بطارية نزويد الطاقة في هذا النظام صغيرة بحيث تسمح بأن توضع تحت الملابس.
- كما استخدم فائق الصوت لنعزيز نفوذية الجلد حيث أنه بوسع فائق الصوت أن يسبب اضطراباً مؤقتاً في طبقة الجلد الخارجية أي الطبقة المتقرنة، التي تؤلف الحاجز الرئيسي أمام الانتشار الدوائي.
- ويستخدم جهاز فائق الصوت دفعة قصيرة 15 ثانية من الطاقة ، وهي أضعف كثيراً من تلك المستخدمة في التصوير التشخيصي، وذلك لجعل الجلد أكثر شفافية في نقطة معينة منه مدة تصل حتى 24 ساعة ، ويتردد بوق فائق الصوت في هذه الأداة التي تمسك باليد 55000 دورة في الثانية ( 55 كيلو هيرتز ) في وسط سائل مرتبط بالجلد ، وتؤدي طاقة فائق الصوت ذات التردد المنخفض إلى إيجاد فقاعات صغيرة جداً تتمدد وتتقلص في وسط الارتباط وفي الأغشية الخلوية للطبقة المتقرنة ، حيث تحفر في الواقع قنوات متناهية الصغر تستطيع الأدوية أن تدخل عبرها.



عبر الرئتين: 

يمثل إيصال الدواء عن طريق الرئتين وسيلة مهمة أخرى كما يمثل تحدياً كبيراً آخر ، سواء لمعالجة الحالات الرئوية أو لإيصال الدواء إلى الدم بسرعة لمداواة أمراض في مكان آخر من الجسم.وتتألف الرئتان من أكياس مجهرية تدعى الأسناخ ترتبط مباشرة بالأوعية الدموية، وفي أثناء التنفس يدخل الأوكسجين إلى الدم خلال الاسناخ كما يخرج CO2 عديم النفع .
وبإمكان سيرورة أخرى مشابهة أن تتقبل الضبوبات ذات الجزيئات الأكبر مثل الأدوية التي يؤلف البروتين أساسها ، ولكن كان من العسير تصميم مناشق تستطيع إنتاج عدد كاف من جسيمات الضبوب الصغيرة إلى حد تتمكن فيه من النفوذ إلى أعماق الرئة من غير أن يضيع الدواء.( توصل معظم المناشق المعهودة مثل المستخدمة في معالجة الربو أقل من 10 % من محتوياتها). كما أن بوسع الخلايا المناعية في الرئة والتي تدعى البلاعم أن تقضي بسرعة على غالبية الادوية.
ويدأب العديد من الباحثين والشركات الآن على تصميم مناشق أفضل توصل إلى الرئتين ضبوبات بالغة الرقة بطريقة فعالة، كتصميم منشقة يمكنها أن تشكل غيمة من الضبوبات انطلاقاً من مسحوق جاف بوساطة ضغط الهواء فيه وتحطيمه وتحويله إلى جسيمات دقيقة تستطيع الوصول إلى أعمق مناطق الرئة.




شيبات ميكروية ذكية:

تستطيع الرقائق الميكروية أن تكشف عن الإشارات الكيميائية في الجسم وإطلاق الأدوية استجابة لتلك الإشارات مع حفاظها على تركيز العقار في الجسم ضمن المستوى العلاجي المطلوب.
وتحتوي الرقائق السيليكونية الميكروية عدداً من الحفيرات يمكن ملؤها بالادوية وتغطيتها بقلنسوة من طبقة ذهبية رقيقة .
يمكن زرع الشيبات الميكروية تحت الجلد أو في النخاع الشوكي أو في الدماغ لإيصال الأدوية مثل مضادات الألم والعلاج الكيماوي الذي يستخدم في معالجة السرطان، وأظهرت الدراسات أن الرقائق الميكروية متلائمة حيوياً ومن غير المحتمل أن تكون لها تأثيرات جانبية .
وسيكون من اليسير استعمال النظم المعتمدة على الشيبات والتي تشمل منبعاً صغيراً للطاقة يمكن وضعه تحت الملابس ، كما بوسع هذه النظم الاحتفاظ بسجل دقيق لمقدار الدواء الذي يتناوله المريض ، ويمكن إرسال المعلومات التي يتلقاها الجهاز إلى حاسوب .
وتطور حالياً شركة ChipRx وسائل قابلة للزرع لاستشعار مستوى العقار في الجسم وإيصال المقادير المناسبة منه تبعاً لذلك.


الموضوع الأصلي : أمكنة في الجسم لا يصلها الدواء     |     المصدر : ملتقى طلاب فلسطين     |     الكاتب : سوار الاسلام*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جد اول مرة بعرف يسلموو  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*هلا و الله ام غمازة منورة و الله*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عنجد معلومة جديدة عليّ

بشكرك عزيزتي الوسادة لتعريفي بها

دمتِ بخير

----------

